# What the hell is this on my calf?



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

It only appears whn i stand in a certain way and when i tense, looks messed up its horrible, a friend said he thinks its the membrane that covers the muslce it has come away from the muscles... its getting worse how can i stop this or fix this?


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I too have a similar lump on the front of my lower leg which like urs only reveals itself if I stand a certain way.... I haven't as yet been to the doctors about it so crnt say for sure wat it is. I had some test 400 on my previous cycle and tht produced a lump in my glute post injection I cn only speculate tht a piece of ths lump has broken free and some how travelled to my calve (I don't kno how likely tht is or if its even possible, its just an elaborate theory I have kum up with myself lol) the only other thing I thought my lump could be was possibly a cist... In which case will have to be surgically removed!!! Ill keep an eye on ths thread c wat other answers members kum up with!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive got one same place and on the other leg too no idea what it is but its probably nothing to worry about .


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

its very easy to push in and it doesnt feel as tho theres anything underneath it just skin really, its as though the skin has come away from the muscle very strange.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

You've got the aids mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

i got one on the front of my leg, never bothered to find out hwat it is lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The sensible thing would be to go to the docs


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah go to the Dr mate !


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I have about 3 or 4 of them on the shins when I put forward pressure on them. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or it could be one of them flesh eating bugs i heard some of the mexican labs had some kind of problems with being sterile .


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol funny i got one on my right leg. must be common


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Its just a pressure lump mate - if you are worried go to the quacks but I can assure you that I have the same and I have been told they are usually due to alot of running or activity using legs ( I played alot of football as a kid) and I run alot.

My brother has them too... some believe they are off the back of shin splints...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Bet you a million pounds. Bed bugs.

We're meant to be having a plague of then right now and they get quite big. I get then in the same area


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a tumour !!

I had one once and died !!!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

looks like a scar to muscle fibres. Is it firm and painless?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I have one, I pressed it and my **** fell off.

true story.


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Seems like everyone has them i have one on my right shin Sure its nowt to worry about


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Its a tumour !!
> 
> I had one once and died !!!


ITS NOT A TUMOUR!!!! quoted: arny, kindergarden cop.



Críostóir said:


> looks like a scar to muscle fibres. Is it firm and painless?


it is painless, only visible when pressure is applied, ie tensed or stood on, it goes in very easily if i press it in, so its not firm. But im pretty sure its getting bigger, and it looks horrible, not pleasant to look at :{


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Jalapa said:


> I have one, I pressed it and my **** fell off.
> 
> true story.


Crap. I pressed mine too hard, my entire body fell off leaving only my leg.

I am now typing this using my heel.


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

looks like a hernia but pretty sure cant get them there lol


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

i would also like to report that ive just been bitten by a mosquito. WTF its march where the hell did it come from?!?!?! it was sucking on my tricep!!!!!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Bet you a million pounds. Bed bugs.
> 
> We're meant to be having a plague of then right now and they get quite big. I get then in the same area


Get a new mattress you filthy animal


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Could it be a Lipoma?


----------

